# The ProJared drama



## Chary (May 9, 2019)

So, because we had one for JonTron, when that all went down...

Why not have a centralized topic for the Projared thing? I'd like to see everyone's take on it.

For those that haven't been on Twitter, or are out of the loop on the subject:

ProJared is an internet/YouTube personality, who has been doing videos for a good few years now. He's someone with over 1 million subs, and is part of NormalBoots, aka the group of YouTubers that include PBGamer, at one point JonTron, and others. He's good friends with the GameGrumps crew as well, being in a good few of their videos as a guest before.

He's also been married for a while, to his wife, Heidi O'Ferrall, a fairly popular cosplayer and artist.

And as of last night, ProJared announced that he would be getting a divorce from her.
A statement. pic.twitter.com/qU3L0gZiPY— Jared Knabenbauer 🔜 Sacramento Gamer Expo (@ProJared) May 9, 2019


In a rather unexpected chain of events, Heidi then took to Twitter as well, to fire back at Jared's statement.

In recently learned that my husband @ProJared has been fucking @HollyConrad behind my back for months. I have no idea what announcement he just made because he blocked me. pic.twitter.com/QeSAIuahJa— Heidi O'Fairy 🐇 (@AtelierHeidi) May 9, 2019

Honestly @HollyConrad you look very ashamed and insecure in all the nudes you sent my husband. I think it would help your chronic self esteem issues if you started fucking men that weren't already married.— Heidi O'Fairy 🐇 (@AtelierHeidi) May 9, 2019


According to the wife, Jared had cheated on her with former GameGrumps "Steam Train" host Ross O'Donovan's ex-wife Holly Conrad. Allegedly, he also had been sending explicit pictures to fans, which apparently are circulating the internet, and are completely not allowed to be posted here.

PeanutButterGamer also decided to join the fray, with a handful of some now deleted Tweets, decrying Heidi's comments as slander, and that she should not have posted anything about the reasoning behind the divorce publicly.







Most of the replies from PBG ended up deleted overnight, after backlash, though some remain.

Surprised you didn't pull out the old Jon situation for this instead. Probably would have hit harder with your followers, tbh. Gotta work on that.— Austin Hargrave (@PeanutButterGmr) May 9, 2019

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/PeanutButterGmr/status/1126347772196581376
I have never dragged any friend or ex online for the sake of it. But my public figure husband cheated on me with another public figure, publicly, while fans cheered them on thinking it was fiction. I think a public conclusion is appropriate.— Heidi O'Fairy 🐇 (@AtelierHeidi) May 9, 2019


GameGrumps has also removed all videos involving Jared from their channel.

Which, pretty much summarizes it all up.

You can see some definite fan backlash, as he's lost at least 40k subs, dropping below his once over 1 million sub mark https://www.subscribercount.org/dmjared

What do you make of it all?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 9, 2019)

Normal Boots.
Not so "Normal" now, are they

So now the question is...
Are you *ProJared* or *ConJared*?


----------



## Glyptofane (May 9, 2019)

Trashy and lame would be my immediate takeaways. I hope they don't have kids.


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2019)

PBG's statements have got to be the weirdest thing. Like why die on a hill over defending Jared? He has no horse in the game, and only looks like a fool for telling Heidi to not have come forward with her information. Information that appears to have proof behind it, too. And he seems so salty over it all, too. 



Glyptofane said:


> I hope they don't have kids.


Just a cat, which the wife took with her


----------



## bodefuceta (May 9, 2019)

Am I at a gossip magazine? Kiwi farms?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 9, 2019)

Chary said:


> PBG's statements have got to be the weirdest thing. Like why die on a hill over defending Jared? He has no horse in the game, and only looks like a fool for telling Heidi to not have come forward with her information. Information that appears to have proof behind it, too. And he seems so salty over it all, too.
> 
> 
> Just a cat, which the wife took with her


Maybe PBG and Jared were making threesomes with her, so maybe he's protecting his fuck-buddies


----------



## TunaKetchup (May 9, 2019)

Great idea to expose your personal business on Twitter


I hate SJW cunts


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 9, 2019)

So... Is this a PR stunt?... Who decides to air their dirty laundry like this without some backwards motive driving it?

In any case, looking at some of the replies, anyone defending Jared in any circumstance is utterly braindead. People posting risqué photos allegedly sent by him, some of which are "tamer". Dude is a waste. Look at me, being a hypocrite over here. Forming an opinion on a controversial topic I only just noticed.


----------



## linuxares (May 9, 2019)

Boy, you done fucked up!


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (May 9, 2019)

Honestly, I'm actually surprised that PBG would act like that too.  Doesn't seem like him.


----------



## TunaKetchup (May 9, 2019)

Memoir said:


> So... Is this a PR stunt?... Who decides to air their dirty laundry like this without some backwards motive driving it?
> 
> In any case, looking at some of the replies, anyone defending Jared in any circumstance is utterly brandead. People posting risqué photos allegedly sent by him, some of which are "tamer". Dude is a waste. Look at me, being a hypocrite over here. Forming an opinion on a controversial I only just noticed.



Oh no 

Yeah I bet Jared is the only person to ever send out nudes or cheat on his wife 

Calm the outrage a little bit would ya


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 9, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> Oh no
> 
> Yeah I bet Jared is the only person to ever send out nudes or cheat on his wife
> 
> Calm the outrage a little bit would ya


Boy, could your white knighting be more misguided? Where did I insinuate he's the only offender? Hmmm...

Regardless, why bring it to light when it doesn't involve anyone outside of their little circle? I don't get it... Of course, it IS Twitter..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2019)

No idea who these people are, but recognising some of the projects they were on I never much cared for those so that is probably why.

"because they blocked me"
Maybe it is just my master ninja hacker training shining through but it is not a matter of "right click, open in porn mode"?


That said I am mostly still impressed a cheating scandal can take hold in the world at this point, especially in games.


----------



## gameboy (May 9, 2019)

The fucked up thing about it is that Writers for major publishing sites use these little stories to try and spread their SJW narratives. Its sickening.


----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2019)

The internet equivalent of a couple's screaming match in the front yard at 3 AM.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 9, 2019)

and this is where we are in 2019, personal matters are just flaunted in public to try drum up an army for you, whatever happened to humility, but on a more serious note, if its the case that his wife leaked those nudes would it not be possible for her to be charged under any revenge porn laws wherever they are located

seriously i don't see why people are so eager to declare themselves a victim its pathetic....not saying the guy isn't a shit head....just that why the fuck should anyone else care, did he fuck you or your wife? nope then whatever, there is much worse things to be doing than cheating on your wife.....but from what i hear those accusations are in the pipeline for this public dragging campaign

but personally i prefer stuff to be dealt with in the court of law, if he did something illegal he can pay the price, if he didn't and was just shitty to people, then only they have a right to be morally outraged at him, this death by twitter pile on BS is really just becoming like a medieval gladiator matches or witch hunts, most of the accusations end up being vague unsubstantiated accusations and yet people suffer the consequences as if they were convicted because some random @bunnyhoops said "he showed me his ding dong"

i mean like, surely you should just let him keep bringing in the cash so when you get your divorce you get more of that cash money....but i guess nothing beats the satisfaction of knowing you're fucking someone up who wronged you, feed him to the wolves and bathe in his blood because why the hell not, the wolves are always hungry for more blood


----------



## Joe88 (May 10, 2019)

His channel has been dead for 8 months already before this.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2019)

I never heard of him before. I don't think megaphoning their private life issues on twatter is the way to go.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 10, 2019)

Xzi said:


> The internet equivalent of a couple's screaming match in the front yard at 3 AM.


This ^ 


Snugglevixen said:


> I never heard of him before. I don't think megaphoning their private life issues on twatter is the way to go.


This as well ^ listen to the Neko.

at the end of the day who f-ed who and who cheated on who should be between them and sorted between them. However of course the internet will do what it pleases.


----------



## SG854 (May 10, 2019)

It’s just dumb Drama I don’t care about.

You shouldn’t post private stuff online that’s dumb. Look up Vic Mignognas case and people are getting sued for 1 million for stuff they should’ve kept to themselves.


I was actually going to make a complaint here because I see a few people post blogs of private stuff about their family and friends online. I would never do that myself and keep that stuff to myself. It’s really messed up to your family and friends also. How would you feel if someone did that about you, posting private stuff for everyone to see? Is your family okay with that, having stuff like that public? Be considerate of how they’ll feel about that.

People online will push the drama making it worse because drama is fun. It makes fixing problems harder when the drama is bigger. Even if it’s family problems, there’s no need to be public unless you’re in danger and in desperate need of help, there’s just no need to be public with problems unless they are ok with it. Keep it in your family and try to figure out among yourselves on how to deal with it without the outside involved.


----------



## notimp (May 10, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> Trashy and lame would be my immediate takeaways. I hope they don't have kids.


Finally - normal people.

Let me put this out more directly.

If you follow people on them social medias, and get involved in their interpersonal relationships to an extent where you think, that the world should know about two strangers breaking up, and loosing 40k subs as a sign of loosing societal value.

Something went wrong.

Let me leave this out here for you:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasocial_interaction

But he had 1 mio subs! And he was friends with JonTron!

Oh, for fucks sake.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2019)

Don't know why people always use their social media influence to scream all of their internet drama around. Its not relevant to any content that Projared makes (except for the lets plays) So his ex wife making that post seems like her taking revenge for him cheating.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 10, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It’s just dumb Drama I don’t care about.
> I was actually going to make a complaint here because I see a few people post blogs of private stuff about their family and friends online. I would never do that myself and keep that stuff to myself. It’s really messed up to your family and friends also. How would you feel if someone did that about you, posting private stuff for everyone to see? Is your family okay with that, having stuff like that public? Be considerate of how they’ll feel about that.



I dont see anything wrong with talking about family to a certain extent.(i guess it depends on what your definition of "private" is) @Chary blogs about family stuff and quite frankly i find it compelling and interesting. It also can be sobering to realize that others around us have the same issues as everyone else. Its stuff such as the topic itself which in itself is dealing with the negative sides of being social media to bring masses of drama to ones life that is unnecesary .


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2019)

The only winning move is to not play and if you do you don't lie about the situation. What he did was just absolutely stupid. This stupidity then brought forth even less desirable information about him.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2019)

Wow, all the class and restraint of an episode of Jerry Springer.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2019)

Am I the only one here on internet who don't give a damn?
Seeing this everywhere today and all I could do was to scroll past it sighing simply from missing out more interesting content.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 10, 2019)

The messed up thing about it that no one here has mentioned yet are the accusations that he manipulated underage boys/girls into sending nudes.

https://twitter.com/chaitemporary/status/1126397829210091520

https://twitter.com/swampborzoi/status/1126516324581007360


----------



## notimp (May 10, 2019)

Also, in case this is appropriate here - sorry, I sometimes forget how young some users of this community are. 

If this is one of the first times ever you are experiencing a breakup. By all means, get into it, and disect it down to the follower loss count. 

For someone older, two people breaking up ranges maybe on the same importance level of a scooter falling over somewhere in china. (Where they have many scooters..  And cars.) Yes, those get ugly. The public importance of such events - very limited though. Even on purpose. Because people behave like they are literally out of their minds in some of those situations (Vindictive  ).

As societies we acknowledge that, thats why we dont drag it out into the open (public) that often. Enter stage left - youtube personalities... *rolleyes*


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2019)

Can I properly summarize the situation as "2 people were married, getting a divorce and there is drama involved" ? 

I don't want to sound rude, but there are far too many internet celebrities out there for me to care about their personal lives.


----------



## linuxares (May 10, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Can I properly summarize the situation as "2 people were married, getting a divorce and there is drama involved" ?
> 
> I don't want to sound rude, but there are far too many internet celebrities out there for me to care about their personal lives.


nono...

2 people were married, getting a divorce because of infidenlity, both are internet famous, people involved are internet famous. So it would leak out eventually.


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2019)

Veho said:


> Wow, all the class and restraint of an episode of Jerry Springer.



can you hear that?



Spoiler



Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!




here is my less then one minute review:-


> projared the weirdo is weird confirmed, liked by Jon Tron. no relation. but is not how part of this mess some how.
> send nudes.


----------



## leon315 (May 10, 2019)

This is their family and private affairs, why would someone would interested? Don't you guy have enough of private issues to deal with?


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 10, 2019)

leon315 said:


> This is their family and private affairs, why would someone would interested? Don't you guy have enough of private issues to deal with?



As I've said earlier, ProJared allegedly solicited child pornography, that alone makes it a case of public interest as I believe he would be required to register as an offender should he be found guilty.


----------



## leon315 (May 10, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> As I've said earlier, ProJared allegedly solicited child pornography, that alone makes it a case of public interest as I believe he would be required to register as an offender should he be found guilty.


If this is true, people should call police immediately.


----------



## Enryx25 (May 10, 2019)

The worst thing is that he solicited nudes from his *UNDERAGE *fans


----------



## DarthDub (May 10, 2019)

I'm just here for the memes.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 11, 2019)

This dude.. he destroyed his own career and blocked his wife from Twitter. Jared is a good example of how modern couples are functionally broken.


----------



## Reploid (May 11, 2019)

I don't give a flying fuck about his sex-life, as long as he doing funny videos.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This dude.. he destroyed his own career and blocked his wife from Twitter. Jared is a good example of how modern couples are functionally broken.


While I am still hazy on how useful a twitter block is (assuming it is a public feed and not based on any kind of device or IP blacklisting...) then blocked his wife or blocked his soon to be ex wife? Different concepts from where I sit. Neither case is particularly ideal but still different.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This dude.. he destroyed his own career and blocked his wife from Twitter. Jared is a good example of how modern couples are functionally broken.


Yeah well this guy enforced one of the largest religious schisms in history just so that he could divorce his wife and remarry. And then sentenced that second wife to death on trumped-up charges so that he could marry a third. Then had his fifth wife executed as well, although the motivation for that one is unclear. 



 

So I'd say couples have always been broken, it just wasn't as publicized


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> While I am still hazy on how useful a twitter block is


It's the equivalent of taking the ball and going home. It does jack shit from stopping someone from viewing the tweets you make. It literally only stops you from responding to them.

That aside, I think a more important thing to stress on aside from the breakup (I honestly couldn't quite care in the slightest about the breakup although it's easy to dunk ProJared on) is the fact that, no matter on if he sollicited from minors or not, he did abuse his position as a creator to sollicit nudes from fans, which in my eyes is no matter what, inexcusable, and if he _did_ sollicit nudes from minors, he can go to jail as a pedophile.

On another note, maybe watch some of ScottTheWoz's videos, I heard he makes good content.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> So, because we had one for JonTron, when that all went down...
> 
> Why not have a centralized topic for the Projared thing? I'd like to see everyone's take on it.
> 
> ...


Why do people care about this at all? People get divorced all the time?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> he did abuse his position as a creator to sollicit nudes from fans, which in my eyes is no matter what, inexcusable



Is content creator akin to teacher, carer, social worker, police officer, prison guard... these days?


----------



## notimp (May 13, 2019)

Ne, this works as follows.

People want a leader figure. Think president of a small state. They tend to group together and pronounce someone they like the leader in something. Lets say, best twit channel.

If that person becomes somewhat successful (movement gets traction), they become very emotionally involved. They - as a mass, give them power, and in return they get something like "collective meaning/mattering" out of it, which oddly they enjoy in a very individual feeling/perceiving kind of way.

If that crumbles (movement diminishing, or not mattering at all) they get very worried, and come up with individual solutions. Because they are so involved. Most often they are just "if only our values would be kept solid, we would venture through it all - *religious smile*  (*jk*  )".

And again this is how societies work. 

From a marketing point of view, you just produce someone that seems mildly succesfull at what they are doing, and very aspirational, then people start to congregate around them, and make them exactly that.

What they get out of it is feels. A "their success is my success" kind of thing.

Watched a documentary on upcoming japanese and korean idols and their support groups once. Its the exact same thing - perfectly encapsulated.


If thats too erratic for you, sorry.  I sometimes provoke, because I like to.

(People following online personas for "values" is - cringeworthy for me.  I mean, you probably will never meet them in real life, or without paying (fanfests  ). Again, idol culture has perfectly sculpted that part too. (Meet and greets. Handshaking events.))


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 13, 2019)

This shit should all stay private. It really should not be our business. Out of respect, everyone should ignore it all and not feed it anymore. This is a shameful situation that is hurting out lots of people. All those involved are not thinking correctly.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

If that was for me I am familiar with the psychology of hero worship, celebrity worship and for the more general term then parasocial interactions, and while I have evidence of their existence and can replicate it well enough also find it utterly bizarre to even contemplate myself facing.


----------



## notimp (May 13, 2019)

But then to an extent this is all kind of normal.  I first thought about those concepts, in connection to what a speechwriters job for a political figure is.

But now everyone is kind of experiencing it through the youtuber/twitch streamer culture. Where people almost start addressing crowds "naturally" (they are just imitating what works).

Thats at least a different viewpoint.   Which is all that I intended to show with the text.


----------



## Enryx25 (May 13, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Why do people care about this at all? People get divorced all the time?


Because he asked nudes from his underage fans.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is content creator akin to teacher, carer, social worker, police officer, prison guard... these days?


With the way YouTube has engrained itself into the modern day lives of kids, yes, most certainly. (although I wouldn't quite put prison guard on that list, most youths aren't delinquents )

People like ProJared are what kids spend their time watching (well, hopefully not anymore with this stuff) and as a result will shape their worldview of things in the future. This is both good and bad. On the good end, you have channels that work as great educational tools, providing what some schools or parents refuse to teach (...usually due to religious reasons). 

The bad part is that compared to the equivalent from before the internet (I'd compare it with actors and movie directors myself), there is a whole lot more direct involvement between a content creator and their audience. As a content creator (not one myself, but I've seen enough of these YouTube carreers), there is a constant spotlight on them and their personal life, which means fans of these creators have an unprecedented ability to look in their personal life, and as a result they often end up with a near cult following.

This being one of the few exceptions, where it appears the creators own fanbase has turned against them, but usually criticism of these creators tends to be met with... vicarious defending to say the least. (To minorly cite from personal stuff: I criticized GradeAUnderA for using anti-semitic imagery when talking about greed in one of his videos on Twitter and got a minor horde of fans of his breathing down my neck calling me "anti-fun"). This can easily lead to some of them getting the idea that they can do and say whatever they want, with no social repercussions attached to it because their fans will validate them anyway.

Compare and contrast this with actors and movie directors, whose personal lives to this day are mostly kept aside and usually are the subject of the backpage magazines spreading gossip about them.

This is why I'm also so highly critical of when YouTube permits awful behavior to stay on it's own platform. You and I may have the proper moral judgements to condemn bad behavior, but the average viewer and participant of YouTube is somewhere around 10-12 and can easily be influenced _by_ people with bad intent.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 13, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> Because he asked nudes from his underage fans.


Ooooo
Edit: re read, where does it say this?


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> With the way YouTube has engrained itself into the modern day lives of kids, yes, most certainly. (although I wouldn't quite put prison guard on that list, most youths aren't delinquents )



There's a difference if his fans in the case are underage kids or a consenting adult. Compared to other cases like Mick Jagger or Wilt Chamberlain (claimed to have sleept with 20,000+ women), soliciting nudes from adults as a YouTuber seems quite tame to me.

I don't want to make the case that what Jagger or Chamerlain did is wrong either. People are attracted to popular figures, this is nothing new.

This seems relevant:


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> There's a difference if his fans in the case are underage kids or a consenting adult. Compared to other cases like Mick Jagger or Wilt Chamberlain (claimed to have sleept with 20,000+ women), soliciting nudes from adults as a YouTuber seems quite tame to me.
> 
> I don't want to make the case that what Jagger or Chamerlain did is wrong either. People are attracted to popular figures, this is nothing new.


I was just answering Fasts question on if content creators take a similar role to what parental/educating figures take to children these days.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericthegreat said:


> Ooooo
> Edit: re read, where does it say this?


See page 2, there's a couple of tweets about it there.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I was just answering Fasts question on if content creators take a similar role to what parental/educating figures take to children these days.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



All good. You're specifically mentioning kids though, soliciting child pornography will always be wrong irregardless of role, so that's kinda moot. I fail to see how a guy on YouTube is different from a guy on PBS, Nickelodon, MTV or whatever in that regard.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> All good. You're specifically mentioning kids though, soliciting child pornography will always be wrong irregardless of role, so that's kinda moot. I fail to see how a guy on YouTube is different from a guy on PBS, Nickelodon, MTV or whatever in that regard.


It's mostly because kids are easily influenced by adults, and with the ease of access YouTube and modern social media offers for creators to interact with their fanbase, the potential for abuse is much greater, particularly with the personality cults that spring up around them that make the risk of someone feeling socially pressured into doing this stuff much greater as well as the ability for creators to get away with it thanks to the people who defend them no matter what.

(I'd like to stress that for the most part, I am _not_ against content creators and the ease of access they have to interact with their fanbase, it's more that the risk involved if someone _does_ misbehave for example by solliciting CP in this case, there is a real chance that whatever stuff they pull gets excused by them.)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> With the way YouTube has engrained itself into the modern day lives of kids, yes, most certainly. (although I wouldn't quite put prison guard on that list, most youths aren't delinquents )
> 
> People like ProJared are what kids spend their time watching (well, hopefully not anymore with this stuff) and as a result will shape their worldview of things in the future. This is both good and bad. On the good end, you have channels that work as great educational tools, providing what some schools or parents refuse to teach (...usually due to religious reasons).
> 
> ...



Maybe for some but there are always those that are fucked in the head and doing the risk-reward analysis for that one I find it wanting, and handily sorted with "parent your bloody kids then**" just like was said for games, comics, rock n roll, jazz, telephones and whatever other scary things of such unsurpassed realism were getting the chattering classes abother. Much like the other person that quoted you I would not note it as a new phenomenon either -- between fan clubs, said gossip rags and general groupie behaviours... decades might even be too short a time frame*.

As far as making any kind of legal sanction or note no, and I would probably find it dubious for it to be accounted for in some kind of sentencing 

*Franz Liszt probably being a nice example from the 30s, the 1830s that is.


** https://www.youtube.com/t/terms


> 2.3 You may not use the Service and may not accept the Terms if (a) you are not of legal age to form a binding contract with YouTube,


That might vary between countries but usually falls in line with age of criminal responsibility, above the ages you mentioned.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It's mostly because kids are easily influenced by adults, and with the ease of access YouTube and modern social media offers for creators to interact with their fanbase, the potential for abuse is much greater, particularly with the personality cults that spring up around them that make the risk of someone feeling socially pressured into doing this stuff much greater as well as the ability for creators to get away with it thanks to the people who defend them no matter what.
> 
> (I'd like to stress that for the most part, I am _not_ against content creators and the ease of access they have to interact with their fanbase, it's more that the risk involved if someone _does_ misbehave for example by solliciting CP in this case, there is a real chance that whatever stuff they pull gets excused by them.)



It offers the same ease of access for everyone, including Mick Jagger, it's not something that's specific to YouTube creators. It's exactly the same issue as celebrities hooking up with fans, which I'm not sure is something I would consider wrong.


----------



## DinohScene (May 13, 2019)

I kinda agree with the people that don't care about it.

I have no clue who jontron and projared are, I don't watch gamegrumps.
It's nothing different from telly celebs, just a cry for attention.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe for some but there are always those that are fucked in the head and doing the risk-reward analysis for that one I find it wanting, and handily sorted with "parent your bloody kids then**" just like was said for games, comics, rock n roll, jazz, telephones and whatever other scary things of such unsurpassed realism were getting the chattering classes abother. Much like the other person that quoted you I would not note it as a new phenomenon either -- between fan clubs, said gossip rags and general groupie behaviours... decades might even be too short a time frame*.


"parent your bloody kids then" is a nice argument on paper, but as I'm sure you'll be familiar with to some degree, parents just don't do that if it's so much easier to shove the kid behind a technological product of choice. Sadly there is a disproportionate amount of parents that would rather put little Timmy behind a tablet watching YouTube than actually invest time to properly raise him and make him grow up, without taking much into regard as to what exactly little Timmy is learning from what he's seeing online, and as a result, little Timmy has thanks to Youtube's algorithm[1], grown up to be an alt-right idiot.

Of course, cultie behavior surrounding fans isn't anything new. I'm more noting that the central focus of these groups is just as much a participant _in_ these groups, which is what makes modern day content creators different.

Fanclubs and Gossip mags often don't have a direct connection or ability to interact with the person they support/talk about (paparazzi reporting comes to mind), and often are merely based around the "idealized version" of the person or group (aka that which they believe the person to be) and in the case of Fanclubs support them, and with Gossip mags, take them down a notch.

I am by no means against content creators having this ease of ability to interact, in a lot of cases it's a good thing. In some cases though... it really isn't.



FAST6191 said:


> As far as making any kind of legal sanction or note no, and I would probably find it dubious for it to be accounted for in some kind of sentencing


Not saying there should be legal sanctions based on that stuff (that gets awfully close to "government determines what you can and cannot say"), but I feel at the least we should be holding platforms like YouTube, whose autoplay functions are practically designed to shove pseudo-scientific idiots/alt-righties/pick your awful poison of choice in the face of it's viewers[1] responsible to some degree for the things they pull. If not legally, at least there should be put social pressure on both YouTube and the creators it actively pushes on it's platform to stop doing that.

[1]: YouTubes algorithm is designed to specifically pick up on 10 minute videos (best viewer retention time) that are produced very frequently (iirc the ideal method is at least 3 videos _a week_). Pseudoscience/fake news requires little more than a slightly creative mind and the ability to find one or two articles that support your viewpoint, something which the internet already makes easy enough. On the contrary (for example), a video picking apart something like this has to research all of it's points, which takes much longer to make (this method of spreading pseudo-science and fake news is known as the Gish Gallop).


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

Well most comments i saw on this post is '' I don't care that he is a cheating pedophile as long as he makes good content''. You should all be very proud of yourselves


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

I can happily file that under "not my problem, give or take me having to interact with the results one day but much the same as we can't ban religion despite how sweet the end results would be then not much I can reasonably do here other than grin and bear it".

If a government wants to issue guidance for parents, education for the young ones and parents, do a bit of issue awareness then carry on*

*I dread to think what the current and all past govs since the internet became a thing would do here but... call me an optimist.

I would similarly not denounce the overall effects/potential of the combination of fan clubs, groupies and gossip rags. Social meeja has streamlined it all a bit but functional results, over which laws have been passed for less,... nah.

As far as alt right I don't seem them as anything particularly worth fearing and likely to rise to notable prominence any time soon.

Edit


kumikochan said:


> Well most comments i saw on this post is '' I don't care that he is a cheating pedophile as long as he makes good content''. You should all be very proud of yourselves


Oh? Please point those out. I have kept up with this thread as replies come in, can see edit histories and have seen none of that.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Fanclubs and Gossip mags often don't have a direct connection or ability to interact with the person they support/talk about (paparazzi reporting comes to mind), and often are merely based around the "idealized version" of the person or group (aka that which they believe the person to be) and in the case of Fanclubs support them, and with Gossip mags, take them down a notch.
> 
> I am by no means against content creators having this ease of ability to interact, in a lot of cases it's a good thing. In some cases though... it really isn't.



Do you need me to link to social media accounts of actual celebrities before you address the point that there's no difference between YouTube creators and any other public figure as everyone can just go create a social media account?



kumikochan said:


> Well most comments i saw on this post is '' I don't care that he is a cheating pedophile as long as he makes good content''. You should all be very proud of yourselves



Oh c'mon this is really uncalled for. The OP doesn't mention anything about the child pornography thing, that information is scattered throughout the thread, do you really expect everyone to have read every single post?


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Do you need me to link to social media accounts of actual celebrities before you address the point that there's no difference between YouTube creators and any other public figure as everyone can just go create a social media account?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon this is really uncalled for. The OP doesn't mention anything about the child pornography thing, that information is scattered throughout the thread, do you really expect everyone to have read every single post?


i never said anything about the OP. Read again, i said most people that commented on this post and my comment was directed at the people who were saying that


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> i never said anything about the OP. Read again, i said most people that commented on this post and my comment was directed at the people who were saying that



That contradicts me how? Read the complete sentence not just the part about the OP.


----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2019)

I checked his sub count a second ago. 830K. Earlier this morning I checked, it was 832K. Yikes.Dog


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> That contradicts me how? Read the complete sentence not just the part about the OP.


what are you fucking even talking about ? Again my comment was at all the people basically saying '''' I don't care that he is a cheating pedophile as long as he makes good content'' and purely directed at them and NOT a single thing about the OP but you quoted my that i'm saying something about the OP. Wtf dude ???


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> what are you fucking even talking about ? Again my comment was at all the people basically saying '''' I don't care that he is a cheating pedophile as long as he makes good content'' and purely directed at them and NOT a single thing about the OP but you quoted my that i'm saying something about the OP. Wtf dude ???



Show me one post that says this!
Most people are saying something akin to "what people do in their bedrooms is none of my business", that includes cheating. The information that he may have solicited nudes from underage fans (pedophilia / child pornography) is neither in the OP nor even on the first page.

On Page two there's even an exchange where someone says that they don't care but say police should be called when made aware of the pedo accusations. You're virtue signaling because you assume people have read the entire thread instead of just responding to the information laid out in the OP.


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Show me one post that says this!
> Most people are saying something akin to "what people do in their bedrooms is none of my business", that includes cheating. The information that he may have solicited nudes from underage fans (pedophilia / child pornography) is neither in the OP nor even on the first page.
> 
> On Page two there's even an exchange where someone says that they don't care but say police should be called when made aware of the pedo accusations. You're virtue signaling because you assume people have read the entire thread instead of just responding to the information laid out in the OP.


Why are you twisting my words. Did i say everyone on here ? No i did not. I'm am not talking about what the OP said but what is KNOWN AT THIS TIME. Did he give underage teenagers nudes ? Yes he did ! Did he ask for nudes from underage teenagers ? Yes he did !!! And despite that information some people are still defending him. Plus this has NOTHING TO DO WITH WHAT THE OP SAID so stop fucking twisting claiming like i did say that. I DID NOT ! My comment is directed at the people saying they don't care what information is factual but they only care about the good content he makes. That's what my comment was directed at and nothing else stop please stop your twisting and bullshit already


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> No i did not. I'm am not talking about what the OP said but what is KNOWN AT THIS TIME.



Here's the problem: Not everyone may be aware of what is generally known at the time, you're just twisting their words to say "I don't care that he's a pedophile".


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Here's the problem: Not everyone may be aware of what is generally known at the time, you're just twisting their words to say "I don't care that he's a pedophile".


Most people do know. There are already a thousand videos, tweets and posts about this.Quite sure most of them know . Now let me be since my comment was not meant for you but for the people who still defend his sorry ass


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> Show me one post that says this!
> Most people are saying something akin to "what people do in their bedrooms is none of my business", that includes cheating. The information that he may have solicited nudes from underage fans (pedophilia / child pornography) is neither in the OP nor even on the first page.
> 
> On Page two there's even an exchange where someone says that they don't care but say police should be called when made aware of the pedo accusations. You're virtue signaling because you assume people have read the entire thread instead of just responding to the information laid out in the OP.


You are doing this internet lark wrong.

Upon the merest hint or accusation of a vague suspicion then you are supposed to assume that have been arrested, tried and convicted of the worst possible scenario. Seen as the person in question is now undoubtedly the worst in all of history, never mind those still breathing, then for anybody to do anything other than utter condemnation of them and all they stand for (possibly their associates too, though rules there are a bit more complex) is tantamount to condoning their actions.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> You are doing this internet lark wrong.
> 
> Upon the merest hint or accusation of a vague suspicion then you are supposed to assume that have been arrested, tried and convicted of the worst possible scenario. Seen as the person in question is now undoubtedly the worst in all of history, never mind those still breathing, then for anybody to do anything other than utter condemnation of them and all they stand for (possibly their associates too, though rules there are a bit more complex) is tantamount to condoning their actions.



I'm really at a loss for words here. People say they don't give a shit but the default assumption is that there's enough interest to keep reading about the story to know everything.
At least we know there's one person YouTube doesn't serve extremist content to because apparently there's been videos about ProJared.


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

supersonicwaffle said:


> I'm really at a loss for words here. People say they don't give a shit but the default assumption is that there's enough interest to keep reading about the story to know everything.
> At least we know there's one person YouTube doesn't serve extremist content to because apparently there's been videos about ProJared.


there is factual proof from the '' DM'S, his tumblr and snapchat and his different persona called sinjared. And those nudes didn't leak themselves on the internet. it's not just '' videos '' like ur saying


----------



## supersonicwaffle (May 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> there is factual proof from the '' DM'S, his tumblr and snapchat and his different persona called sinjared. And those nudes didn't leak themselves on the internet. it's not just '' videos '' like ur saying



With videos I was referring to you saying everyone has to know because there's been videos about it.

I'm aware of the DMs, I'm just not assuming everyone else is. I guess life is easier if you can just assume everyone is a piece of shit.


----------



## kumikochan (May 13, 2019)

well anyway projared in a nutshell


----------



## chrisrlink (May 13, 2019)

I feel mortified that they tweeted this crap just wait til their boss(es) find out rule 1 of having a job in the digital age NEVER post stuff that your bosses can find like me now i can't work for apple if i even wanted to


----------



## SG854 (May 13, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> I dont see anything wrong with talking about family to a certain extent.(i guess it depends on what your definition of "private" is) @Chary blogs about family stuff and quite frankly i find it compelling and interesting. It also can be sobering to realize that others around us have the same issues as everyone else. Its stuff such as the topic itself which in itself is dealing with the negative sides of being social media to bring masses of drama to ones life that is unnecesary .


The ones Chary makes are fine. I’m more so talking about negative family issues, I think it’s best to keep the public out of it. Imagine telling your sister hey I’m going to complain about you online for lots of people to see. I think that’s messed up. 



It’s good to know other people are going through the same problems so you can relate. But at the same time you have to talk bad about your family members in the process. Sometimes we say things in the heat of the moment we regret later on. I shouldn’t have said this and this about this person. And that is going to be on public display, like I made my mom look bad when she isn’t a horrible person. I can’t believe I said that about her, that’s messed up to my mom. 


If social media wasn’t such a drama place then I would be a little more ok with personal issue on public display. It’s more be carful what you post. There are people that do want to help and not dramatize issues, but you get a lots of people that don’t care to help out and see drama as a fun entertainment to exploit. And I wouldn’t want my family to be dragged down into that.


----------



## SG854 (May 13, 2019)

So it’s more then just cheating on wife. It’s also sending nudes. Wow, double dumb choices just piled on one after the other. Why would you send nudes of yourself? That’s dumb. I’m glad i’m fortunate enough not to see any of them that are circulating.

The wife cheating part is bad but it’s none of my business that I don’t care much about, him loosing his wife for doing something dumb is his problem he’ll suffer for, and that’s for him and his wife to deal with. But the nudes part, what on earth was he thinking?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

Solicit nudes from others or send unsolicited nudes to others? Most people seemed to be concerned with the former, or accusations thereof. Didn't see mention of the latter, or is it a new development?

You are unlikely to catch me doing either (this is the internet and for now at least there is plenty of access to far higher quality and more titillating versions of both than either such thing is likely to yield), and if his sponsors and colleagues want to drop him then so be it, but consenting people and all that.


----------



## SG854 (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Solicit nudes from others or send unsolicited nudes to others? Most people seemed to be concerned with the former, or accusations thereof. Didn't see mention of the latter, or is it a new development?
> 
> You are unlikely to catch me doing either (this is the internet and for now at least there is plenty of access to far higher quality and more titillating versions of both than either such thing is likely to yield), and if his sponsors and colleagues want to drop him then so be it, but consenting people and all that.


He was asking for nudes. That much we know. But he was also sending d**k pics of himself with his face in the picture so it’s undeniable it’s him, or so I’ve heard, and boy, people sure love to explain those pics they saw floating around online in great detail. I don’t want to know, no need to go into detail.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (May 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well most comments i saw on this post is '' I don't care that he is a cheating pedophile as long as he makes good content''. You should all be very proud of yourselves



Where? There's only ONE person who said they didn't care as long as he makes funny content and he said his "sex-life" not "being a pedophile".



Reploid said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about his sex-life, as long as he doing funny videos.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 13, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Solicit nudes from others or send unsolicited nudes to others? Most people seemed to be concerned with the former, or accusations thereof. Didn't see mention of the latter, or is it a new development?
> 
> You are unlikely to catch me doing either (this is the internet and for now at least there is plenty of access to far higher quality and more titillating versions of both than either such thing is likely to yield), and if his sponsors and colleagues want to drop him then so be it, but consenting people and all that.


He had an NSFW tumblr he used to sollicit and send his own nudes to fans, one of whom has come out and noted that he emotionally manipulated her in doing so (with evidence) and noted that she was 16. Another fan who noted she was underage as well did leak ProJareds dick pics and these have been making the rounds on the internet, and give additional credulence to the claims.

ProJared for the record is 34 at time of writing this post and the incident occured 2 years ago, so he was 32 at the time.

This is pedophilia at least in Texas and I know for sure in a couple of other states where the age of consent is above 16. It's not pedophilia where he lives (Washington, age of consent is 16), but it's still very fucking creepy for a 32 year old to be exchanging nudes with a 16 year old either way, especially if he's in a position to emotionally manipulate her.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2019)

Taking that as read then would seem we are heading into interesting territory, more than has been made available thus far in the thread. Don't know what jurisdictions would be involved, nor what the laws regarding pictures* are in those cases, and whether they would have mens rea for it all (usually translated as guilty mind, and in this case would he have known or reasonably expected them as being under age, to say nothing of them wanting to be direct or directed requests). Creepy. Certainly, and acts of manipulation (not sure what such things would entail) would probably not help matters. Not sure if what has been described would also be enough for a warrant either. All that said though pending a proper assessment, or me getting bored enough to do one myself, rather than basic internet conjecture I am not going to be joining the torches and pitchforks set -- don't like witch hunts and this smacks somewhat of one.

*age of consent in the UK is 16, to take pictures of the act though then parties involved want to be 18 these days**, such is the fun of law but again no idea what goes wherever these might have taken place or count as having taken place at. What little I do know of US law here says things are possibly even more interesting to deal with.
**was 16 until relatively recently as these things go (might have been 1978, well into the era of colour photography and home video either way). This does also mean there are pictures of topless 16 year olds in nationally circulated newspapers which are in historical archives in libraries to make it even more fun.


----------



## Spooooooon (May 16, 2019)

Wow I just went through the Jontron thread and goddamn by the end they weren’t even talking about Jontron I swear people talk about this shit just to argue also you can Ben a youtuber and have opinions on subjects like race gender racism politics and such don’t wanna see any of that stupid shit here I don’t agree with either Jon or Jared but I think saying they can’t have opinions cause they are gamers cause these people have fucking anime profile pictures but would foam from the mouth If someone said they couldn’t have opinions for that just a quick rant both of them are cunts.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (May 16, 2019)

Spooooooon said:


> *I don’t agree with either Jon or Jared but I think saying they can’t have opinions cause they are gamers cause these people have fucking anime profile pictures but would foam from the mouth If someone said they couldn’t have opinions for that just a quick rant both of them are cunts.*



For Jon, that was a matter of opinions, but someone cheating on their wife and soliciting/harassing/manipulating minors into sending nudes isn't a matter of opinion. That's breaking the law and being disgusting.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Sep 1, 2019)

So... is no one gonna talk about his new video?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 1, 2019)

everybody involved seems to be a not so great person. The internet seems to get behind the last person that had something to say.

thats what this looks like its boiling down to.

in any other more sensible age this matter should have been handled privately by all the parties involved. It really seems like they are bent on destroying each others names in the public sphere.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 1, 2019)

Who fucking cares, at the end of the day they are still providing me with entertainment!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 1, 2019)

Coolsonickirby said:


> So... is no one gonna talk about his new video?



Saw this. The receipts look legit


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 1, 2019)

My friend is a divorce attorney.

I asked him once how he felt about his job, given that he was (potentially) helping to split up families, or at the very least very long term, very involved relationships.

His response was such:

"Normal people don't tend to marry crazy people. Crazy people marry crazy people. Trust me, I am doing everyone involved a great service in the vast majority of cases."


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 1, 2019)

Power doesn't corrupt. Power amplifies the corruption already present. 

Most anything can look pretty terrible when it's taken out of context or cherry picked. I've been trying to keep track of what's going on, but it seems to be a mix of crazy people taking out their personal issues online. The video seems to help explain some things, but probably not everything. Could be they're all terrible people, could be no one is terrible and are just salty, could be a mix of the two. Don't care much beyond hope no one is torpedoed.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 1, 2019)

Once again, more YouTube drama, that more often than not ends up being proven as false.
I'll be honest, I believed the false accusations at first.

Regarding the NSFW Tumblr and Snapchat, they specifically stated that they were meant for consenting adults.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 1, 2019)

I think we need to be careful with this cancel culture stuff and take accusations with skepticism. It’s innocent till proven guilty.

A developer died after they made accusations against him. If these accusations aren’t true then this is really messed up.

https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/08/31/night-in-the-woods-developer-accused-of-sexual-assault-dies




I think Jared did a decent job of clearing his name of the pedo stuff.

For the cheating issues like I said before that’s none of my business and it’s for him and his wife to work out without the internet involved.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 1, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Once again, more YouTube drama, that more often than not ends up being proven as false.
> I'll be honest, I believed the false accusations at first.
> 
> Regarding the NSFW Tumblr and Snapchat, they specifically stated that they were meant for consenting adults.



Really? the internet is trying to turn him into "POONISHED" Jared (not reacting so much to your post as I am reacting to the thumbnail being used).
2 months ago they were crucifying him. The internet is sure filled with Clickbaiting reactionaries.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2019)

This kinda shit hurts my head


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 1, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Really? the internet is trying to turn him into "POONISHED" Jared (not reacting so much to your post as I am reacting to the thumbnail being used).
> 2 months ago they were crucifying him. The internet is sure filled with Clickbaiting reactionaries.


I think he really was punished. These kinds of accusations leave a long-lasting effect.
Companies never want to be associated with a pedophile, and from the perspective of a company attempting to preserve a good image, that isn't unreasonable. Obviously, supporting individuals that participate in harmful acts against minors is an undesirable thing.
But this is assuming that the person is *proven* to be a pedophile (though I think that a different issue is these people not being accepted into society once they're out of prison, but that's out of this scope).
Even *if* he the accusations are unproven, companies will want to cut all relations with that person.
It's similar to how you won't find condom ads on pornography sites.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 1, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> It's similar to how you won't find condom ads on pornography sites.


 wait what?


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 1, 2019)

Chary said:


> ProJared is an internet/YouTube personality, who has been doing videos for a good few years now. He's someone with over 1 million subs, and is part of NormalBoots, aka the group of YouTubers that include PBGamer, at one point JonTron, and others. He's good friends with the GameGrumps crew as well, being in a good few of their videos as a guest before.
> 
> He's also been married for a while, to his wife, Heidi O'Ferrall, a fairly popular cosplayer and artist.


I feel old, I don't know who any of those people or groups are.


----------



## Fugelmir (Sep 1, 2019)

He's circumcised so it seems like he has to be a natural enemy to me.  Terrible person attracts terrible vindictive wife.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 1, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> He's circumcised so it seems like he has to be a natural enemy to me.  Terrible person attracts terrible vindictive wife.


Is this irony?
Do you dislike jews or just people under circumstances they can't control


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 1, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Is this irony?
> Do you dislike jews or just people under circumstances they can't control


Hold on, just because someone is circumcised, that doesn't mean that they're jewish.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 1, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Hold on, just because someone is circumcised, that doesn't mean that they're jewish.


For personal reasons, I am well aware of this. That's why I mentioned uncontrollable circumstances


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 1, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Hold on, just because someone is circumcised, that doesn't mean that they're jewish.


Hes saying that since he hate circumcised people he must hate jewish people , in no way did he say circumcised=jew.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 1, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> Hes saying that since he hate circumcised people he must hate jewish people , in no way did he say circumcised=jew.


 That's almost what I was saying. It was a failed attempt at a humorous way of saying "it is stupid to dislike someone because they have no foreskin. Especially when they have no control over it"


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 13, 2019)

And in the end, both the accusations about underage nudes and the things his ex-wife have said turned out to be bullshit. Color me surprised...not. Now after everything has come out, the people who want to remain hateful are desperately clinging to the "power imbalance" bullshit. What power? He barely had 1 million subs and what, a few hundred thousand views on his videos? Isn't that like $10 a video after factoring in ad blockers and YouTube's overbearing demonetization policies?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)




----------

